# Forum Québécois : Canna-quebec.ca



## batlam1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hellllooo everyone, you know I haven't been on RIU since like 2 years ago..

I am a moderator for the French-Canadian cannabis forum Canna-Quebec! I know we pale in comparison to any english forum in terms of members, about 1160 for us..
But if you can read french, well we really have a good forum going. A lot of info and quite a sh*tload of strains have been tried if I say so myself.

Just as anybody else with growing ambitions, we like to show off our passion for good weed and good production processes.

http://www.canna-quebec.ca/forum/index.php

Oh ya, and poutine for the munchies is DA BOMB!!!
Try it! (French Fries, Gravy & Cheese curds) MMHHHHhhhhhmmm


----------



## misterD (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey bro,.

Let us do our things alone. Cause in fact! (IMHO) Whole world don't need to know where we bang in peace.


----------

